# Newbie with a low budget



## tksmr2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello,

Looking for some Holiday deals on home theater equipment. I found this forum through Bing Search. The cost of the higher end equipment has always turned be away. Also, the low quality of the lower end equipment has not even been worth it to me, until I heard a few of the new cheaper setups. 

I have a Samsung 55" led tv.. 2.5 years old, Directv, and I'm running Kinyo PC speakers with Kinyo PC Subwoofer from an old PC I built back in 2001. While they are decent, it's not anywhere near the quality of a real home system. Also, I can't simply turn it off using a remote. I have a pause TV with my DVR. Also, as we all know Flatscreen TV's have speakers due to lack of space. 


Anyway, looking for a sound bar, subwoofer that is ~8.5" tall/laying down sideways, and speakers. Probably a 5:1 system, as my room is only 14x16. I would like to stay at or under $600. So, I'm just looking for the right equipment because this is not something I really need, but something that would be nice to have in my home. 


Thanks!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for joining us.

-Bill


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I would look at the Pioneer speakers. 
Here is a link http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-PK52FS


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HTS.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Boston A2310 system 5.1
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...peaker-System-Energy-Take-5-Killer-Blk/1.html

SoundBar and a subwoofer
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...USTICS-P400-Soundbar-Speaker-Black-NEW/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ival-9-10-100w-Powered-Subwoofer-Black/1.html

Denon refurbish receiver
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Networking-Receiver-w/AirPlay-3D-ready/1.html


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

Take a look at this stickie (Systems under $500):
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-system-recommendations/25277-500-home-theater-system-recommendations.html

Were I looking for a small system all over again (I did this back in June), I would go with Energy Take Classics and an entry-level Denon or Onkyo 5.1 receiver.

If you don't want to deal with so many components, or if you don't want to deal with speaker wire, then a soundbar would work, but the sound is not going to be as immersive.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will second the Pioneer rig minus the sub. Use the rest for a Dayton sub from partsexpress

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1200-12-120-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-629


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I would also recommend the Pioneers FS52 towers or the Pioneers BS22 bookshelves. Keep an eye on Fry's they usually run the FS52 at $77 per tower, and $77 for the pair of bookshelves speakers.

Is the $600 dollars for speakers alone or will you bee needing an AVR? If you need an AVR then you might have to go for something cheaper and not as good for speakers.

I would suggest the 5.1 set up from Monoprice.com $220 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10906&cs_id=1090601&p_id=10565&seq=1&format=2, but the woofer might not be as good.

I would look into the Dayton subs at Parts-Express.com.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that the OP has been missing since 12/26/2013


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> I think that the OP has been missing since 12/26/2013


I didn't even noticed the dates. I guess I should be paying a little more attention now! Thanks.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> I think that the OP has been missing since 12/26/2013


At least this might help someone else out. :justdontknow: I can't tell you how many times I found useful info from a five-year-old thread.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

DocFJ said:


> Were I looking for a small system all over again (I did this back in June), I would go with Energy Take Classics and an entry-level Denon or Onkyo 5.1 receiver.


i own the energy take classic and power it with a pioneer vsx 820. for the money it's phenomenal and i just can't see it getting beat for a total investment of under $500. that inexpensive setup got the family watching movies again and enjoying each others company. too bad the OP is on that hiatus.

dave


----------

